
The SLS rocket may have curbed development of on-orbit refueling for a decade - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/rocket-scientist-says-that-boeing-squelched-work-on-propellant-depots/
======
hindsightbias
Or perhaps it would be good to have a LH2 storage solution before figuring out
how to put them in-orbit.

